# Covering the Windows in an Ambulance



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2006)

Where I work the rigs all have tinted windows in the back.  The two windows on the back doors are mostly covered by a star of life decal.

I recently had an incident where it was important that the patient in the back did not see the family following behind the ambulance.  The ambulance crew wasn't aware of this, and there was nothing covering the back windows.  Of course the patient saw the people following behind, which was what wasn't good.

Do your rigs have some sort of coverings on the windows?  Do you really care either way?

I've also had a patient that was allergic to UV rays (cant think of the dx) and had to cover all of the windows.  One day I'll work for a service that has those fancy windows where you flick a switch and they turn black... one day.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 25, 2006)

well, it sometimes pays to keep outside eyes from peeing in too MMiz, 
i wonder what our infection control officer would think of those little camper curtains...?

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 25, 2006)

All of my project cars had curtains over the windows. In fact, I had worked in some older model ford ambulances that had refurb boxes w/ them on the rear windows. This particular fleet didn't have windows on the sides, except the curb door, which had curtains on both the top and bottom windows.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 25, 2006)

EMSA of OKC & Tulsa, new units have a nice star of life, that appears to be etched or frosted onto it.. looks very professional and you cannot see into it. Don't understand why the patient should not know abou "family " following, better communication was needed.

Be safe,
R/R 911


----------



## Stevo (Jan 26, 2006)

the it's settled, we can trick out our rigs....

_(diamond in the back, sunroof top, diggin' the scene with the gasoline whooohoooooOOoo)_

~S~


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 26, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> well, it sometimes pays to keep outside eyes from peeing in too MMiz,



Yes, I don't like having outside eyes peeing into my ambulance.  LOL.


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

I've ridden on a Horton with the nice self-blanking windows... they go Clear when there isn't electricity through them (when the truck is off) and they also go clear when the doors are open, so you can see the lights  behind them on the box when they are open.

I like the etched glass stars of life... not Triple-K approved, but look cool. As for curtains - I think that some sort of cloth curtain with a SOP on washing it might work...

I'm curious as to why the paitent didn't want to see the family following...


----------

